# Who's for Flyin' Down to Rio???



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

This was just played on the radio and bought back some warm and fuzzy 70s thoughts. 
 It's the time of year for you Northerners to be Florida fantasizin' so...... a couple of tropical dreamers for you.

There's eye candy to disturb the boys a few minutes in of the first one, and it's quite a funny production, sound isn't great though.

(Just learned that while it was a huge hit here in OZ, it didn't even chart in the States.  It must appeal to our daydreams better I guess.)







This one is ear candy and my own personal song to daydream to.  Been moving a little further North for over a decade but this seems as far as I'll get, next move is back South an hour. siiiiigh.  Dammit I was headed for the pointy end of the Cape! 








You tearing up yet Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> You tearing up yet Phil?



Not quite yet, thank you ...


----------



## That Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

Mike Nesmith -- the only actually talented Monkee...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 18, 2013)

> (Just learned that while it was a huge hit here in OZ, it didn't even  chart in the States.  It must appeal to our daydreams better I guess.)


The Yanks probably had a complete white-out on Nesmith, Di.  

Anyone need help with that?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 19, 2013)

OOoooohhhh, one of your better groooaaaanners  DB!  :lofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2013)

When I think of Rio, I think of this every year:  


http://rio-carnival.net/


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Anyone need help with that?



Wasn't he Prime Minister or something?


----------



## That Guy (Dec 19, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Wasn't he Prime Minister or something?



I believe Mike's mom invented white-out.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 19, 2013)

... and Mike inherited the White-out fortune.  Here's a military application of the product:



(new stealth fighter).


----------

